# Caterpillar Injector Problem



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

If anyone has input on a problem I had with an engine today, I would appreciate comments. Thank you in advance.

I have a C12 Cat in a Tri-axle, and today some diesel was leaking into the crankcase. This is some sort of injector leak, o-ring probably. 

Has anyone had this problem, and what did it cost to get the injector seals redone by a Caterpillar mechanic?

Also - I was pretty surprised that none of the truck mechanics (private or road service) other than a big dealer or the Caterpillar equipment center are interested in working on the problem. Is this normal? Plus, everyone is about 2 weeks backed up!!!

Just fishing for info. Thanks again.


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

cant say ive had any similiar problems on our big trucks, but the boss's 04' f 350 diesel is leaking fuel into the crankcase, turned out to be an blow O-ring at the injection pump, best of luck.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i used to work on big trucks that is a common problem on cats. actually on most big diesels the "o" rings wear out how old is the engine how many miles? reason most private shops wont work on this is parts availability they dont have room or time to wait for parts. many possible injectors used in that engine. also cat injection systems are difficult to work on require special tools that are costly.


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

The engine has about 235,000 on it. It is a 2000 model year. I figured it wasn't a big deal, but it is amazing how tool specific or computer specific some of the easier jobs can be. Room or time isn't an issue. We have the truck inside our shop, and would probably attempt the job ourselves if our time was more available. The key here turned out to be that CAT can hook up to the computer and analyze each injector to pinpoint the problem. Plus, since they see the issues day in and day out, they'll probably just change o-rings on all six, as a job. I think this will be the best solution, probably costly, but more uptime in the long run. 

I will have the truck worked on next week, but while I wait for my appointment, since it isn't an emergency, we have been pulling off the wheels to inspect replace brakes, tires, etc. Sort of an expensive way to start off the year, but I'll be in good shape for a while. I was going to upgrade the drive axles to aluminum wheels, but I guess the money will be better spent under the hood.


----------

